# 2008



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok... I was with Fangio earlier at the Essex meet. and we talked about something that could be finalized in 2008.
Basically... I'm making this thread to see if someone can list all of the decisions and laws that are likely to be in the making, or changed, or removed in 2008.. So anyone?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Whatever happens - will happen.

R


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Whatever happens - will happen.
> 
> R


Informative post Rory :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

que sera sera


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds very informative.. Surely you have more information or rumours than that?
what about the future of public reptile shows being being decided?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Owing to an immense lack of support from our fellow herpers.... why should anyone post what they know to be the future of our hobby? it'll just end up as a bickering match, same as always.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Trice, 

I have been ill for the last week, and am only in the initial stages of getting back into action again.

To answer your question in more than a somewhat flippant response.........

1] I feel that come 2008 there will be moves to look into the current state of play with licencing in the United Kingdom: The current Dangerous Wild Animals Licencing despite the recent lift of some 33 species of this licence, l do feel that there may well be fresh eyes reviewing this piece of legislation.

1a] I also believe that come 2008 reviews will be held to look into pet shop licencing be this this a renewal aspect or other......

2] That Animal Welfare will be under great scrutiny this coming year. Okay, this is somewhat vague perhaps, but l can not reveal more to you at this present stage. For l too am awaiting confirmation as to what this could mean. I do have an inkling what it will mean.

The phrasing: 'We is all fluffed!'........ to coign a somewhat timid way of putting it has reached my ears in the last week and prior to me falling ill. 

There will be several new legislational movements involving animal welfare and at this present time, they are being awaited with baited breath.

TBH and of my own personal opinion based upon what l do know, l too do see some of these movements as somewhat alarming and deceptive! 

"Being shafted, in a creek without a paddle, and back sailing down the swanee' are popular phrases that spring to mind.

However at the risk of being named alarmist, l simply can not reveal any more at this time. I will endeavour to keep you informed as best that l can.

I am also at this present time viewing Pro Keepers Lobby differently, and am now that l am at present back on my feet, will be looking as to how PKL and the new aspiring Pro Keepers Alliance can better serve the keepers.

I am concerned, in perfect frankness, as to how the ability to keep animals but especially exotics from 2008 onwards may be viewed by those who keep no animals to begin with but more so by how those who completely oppose the keeping of anything more exciting than a dog, cat, may view us as a nation.

I am concerned by the low motivation displayed by keepers of exotics towards politics as a whole, let alone legislation which is looming faster upon us than ever before.

The phrase Whatever Happens - Will Happen rings true sad to say. That whatever we as keepers see in the new years approaching us will happen, and this in turn will affect everything as we know it now, and most of what transpires in the future will no doubt be viewed possibly by some keepers as 'great news' but will only show their inability to forward think into the future beyond 'Great News' - it will be the latter that in fact that will not be Great News or immediate relief but in reality, not good.

To the reader here, how you view what l have written, is completely up to you and your interpretation of it alone. Is it more informative, is it nothing?

Time will both display to and tell you at the same time as to whether what was written here today was truthful.

Are we all fluffed? It will depend upon who takes control of Animal Welfare properly and under the right educated guidance to deliver that answer.

If l do not post anything else political before Christmas, then l do wish all the readership of RFUK a very merry one, l hope the tidings find you well, your animals safe and you receiving your wishes from your loved ones and friends. I wish you the very best also for the new year.

Take Care.

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

You should NOT be online Mr Rory - go back to bed and rest up please 

Hope you also have a good Christmas, feel better to enjoy it and I sincerely hope that the New Year sees you back in good health and gets you up north a little more


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

thankfully, if need, be my laptop is on wireless connection and can be set up in the bedroom.. though i think R is going a little stir crazy from being confined to bed since friday..

so yeah, sorry anyone we were supposed to see this weekend, but its been a bit manic this end to say the least.. ah well..

trice -


> Sounds very informative.. Surely you have more information or rumours than that?
> what about the future of public reptile shows being being decided?


of course we have more info, of course we are being told the possibilities for next year, if you read some of our postings you will have seen us mention predictions and so on..

trouble is, as dave said.. when we do, we get an awful lot of people who have no fricking idea what they might ACTUALLY be facing, coming on bleating about "no hard facts" and "no proof" Blahy de blahy de blooming blah.

most times, when we are told things or sent things, its only because we are trusted NOT to share our source, or publish a document, or post the minutes of meetings. we know all the "enemy" read this board, and so sometimes, we can't tell you what we want to tell you.. or people will stop telling us.. contrary to what _some_ posters would have you think, we are given, and keep, many confidences, by many people.. 

how many times have you all called rory the antichrist? the doom and gloom merchant? the scare mongerer? 

you can't have it both ways folks, either you let us post the doom and gloom we are warned of, read it. think about it, and take it as all we can say at that time.. and as a possible heads up for the future.. 

or you moan about it, whinge about scare mongering and no hard facts, and we therefore don't post it. 

tbh, rory illness is very much exagerated by stress, and politics brings stress, whichever way you look at it. part of me verges on wishing he was not involved, but that would be selfish of me.. as much as some of you will be thinking "well who does he think he is anyway" well, i can only give you a biased answer can't i.. 

for those who support, i don't need to tell you, 

for those that don't, the best of luck to you, as i will be interested to see what you can manage between you - other than shopping lists of future animals you want, and posting inane crap in "jokes" and "18+"

and yes, it HAS been a hard week thankyou!! Worrying your tits off about the man you love is never easy.

Nerys


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i wish you a speedy recovery Rory 
and to Nerys..i hope you and rory have a good xmas 
IMO the facts are there..why should they be dumbed down because you can guarantee these groups couldn't give a flying doodles about keepers feelings as theyll make it extremely hard for most to adhere to the guidelines.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Ta lee..

and...

Merry Christmas everyone! ​ 
love us, hate us or merely lacking the oomph to do either....:flrt: ​ 
i wish you all the best none the less..​ 






 
Nerys, Rory & Da Menagerie!​


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Aww cute skunky pic


----------

